# Potentially New Mantid Owner



## _simon_ (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi  

As a kid I used to keep Indian Stick Insects, of course they laid eggs and those eggs hatched and needless to say, I had a LOT of stick insects. It crossed my mind a few times back then, to get a mantid to help keep on top of my huge stick insect population but at the time I was unable to find any.

22 years later (I'm 27 now) and I've had the urge to re-live my child hood with the intention of keeping indian stick insects again. Whilst trawling the web for bits and pieces I came across sphrodomantis viridis which are being sold as very easy to keep for beginners, so with my interest peaked, here I am!

Have to say I am a little disappointed in that there doesn't appear to be a beginners guide/section on here unless I've overlooked it?

I've already got an Exo Terra Glass Vivarium (30x30x45 cm) on the way intended for stick insects, but I'm hoping it would also be suitable for a mantid if I decide to go that route instead.


----------



## Asa (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi!

This site is based mostly on mantids, so they aren't a lot of stick guides.


----------



## Rick (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## _simon_ (Jul 21, 2007)

> Hi!This site is based mostly on mantids, so they aren't a lot of stick guides.


Hi,

That's ok, I'm pretty familiar with stick insects, I signed up here to find out about mantids


----------



## _simon_ (Jul 21, 2007)

> Welcome


Thank you


----------



## Ian (Jul 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Simon  

I have some caresheets on my site, www.insectstore.com you may find useful!


----------



## _simon_ (Jul 21, 2007)

> Welcome to the forum Simon  I have some caresheets on my site, www.insectstore.com you may find useful!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Simon, welcome to the forum, I am interested into getting into the sticks, been watching them for awhile on the net, Every now and then we see one here, neato!  Sorry, by here I ment on my property, onec you get set up with the sticks, maybe we can trade :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome! Have you ever played with a mantis? I highly recommend it!


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## _simon_ (Oct 16, 2007)

Guess I better update this!

In the end I decided to stick with what I know and went for some Indian Stick insects (carausius morosus), I then got some Peruvian Fern stick insects (Oreophoetes peruanas) which unfortunately most died due to what I believe to be a contaminated food source.

I then decided I wanted a lot more, so purchased a bigger tank (60cm wide x 45cm deep x 60cm high) I currently have about 36 stick insects made up of Carausius morosus, Oreophoetes peruanas and Parnassius schultei.







C. morosus





O. peruanas





P. schultei





My interest then returned back to Mantids, so I now also have 3, 3rd instar Sphodromantis centralis nymphs.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 16, 2007)

That is a very nice species to start with!


----------



## _simon_ (Oct 16, 2007)

They are so cute, I _think_ the guy I got them from via another forum is also a member here


----------

